# Dogs - free to good (ACTIVE) home



## Breton13 (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a 3yr old female Wirehair and a 4 yr old female Brittany that need a good home! We haven't had much time for them lately, and now we are moving overseas and we are running into issues with taking them with. 
The Wirehair needs a firm, experienced dog owner as she still needs alot of training and socializing. She is very active and good with the family and other dogs. Insecure around strangers, but I think she just needs more exposure to new things.
The Brittany is very good around kids, dogs and cats (and whatever else you "throw at her"). She has hunted a little, but has not been trained. She's a bit of a couch potato, but will run her tail off in the field.

I am waiting for both breeders to get back with me, but I am in a time pinch (we leave in November). Both dogs are microchipped and have shots. Neither one is spayed.

Any help in placing these dogs into good homes will be GREATLY appreciated. We love our dogs, but are at a point in our lives where we have to do what's best for them!

Sincerely,
Fay Pitt

701-314-0162


----------



## Breton13 (Jan 21, 2008)

Update - the Brittany is going back to her breeder. Thank goodness! I know she'll be in good hands, and will have 100 acres to run on.
Wow, this is hard


----------



## Breton13 (Jan 21, 2008)

A couple of pic









her as a pyppy


----------

